# My "PEE" is fermenting!



## PAwinedude

Well, I walked the plank this weekend and started my first batch of skeeter pee! I used the original recipe from the creators web site and I used the yeast slurry from a blackberry wine....

Day 1 (Sat) Followed orignial recipe to a tee. Incorporated lemon juice, yeast nutrient, yeast starter, tannin and water to 5.5 gallons. Added brew belt and let it set for approx 24 hours. Stirred vigourously for several minutes... Initial S.G. was 1.062

Day 2 (Sun) Approx 24 hours later.....stirred vigorously for approx 3 minutes and then added blackberry yeast slurry and stirred more.

Day 3 (Mon) this morning....fermentation has started all ready...Tommorrow, I will add the final bottle of lemom juice and approx three more tsp of nutrient and ferment to dry.....

I am looking forward to this one....will keep you posted


----------



## arcticsid

Cool, I have a batch that I started high, 1.100, and it is down to 1.030, so its heading for the better bottle in a day or so. It is important to add the remaining juice, and additional energizer and nutrient at 1.050. Theres a good reason for this.

It's a great recipe Dude, this is my second batch. Comes out pretty tart and for sure wants back sweetening. I am going to try using an undiluted frozen concentrate. Hoping to find raspberry. I may even use frozen raspberries themselves.

Good luck with this one, you won't be dissappointed. The trick is to get it, and keep it fermenting. It likes to be stirred peiodically.

Bunch of people have made this in here and all love it.


----------



## Torch404

Just pitched a blueberry must that I want to use the slurry for skeeter pee as well! Been dreaming of the combo for a while just got all the stuff together for it.


----------



## PAwinedude

*Update!!!*

I racked the pee this weekend......the blackberry lees have created a pink lemonade appearance but initial tastes are pretty good so far...

Here are some notes that worked for me.....

I followed the original recipe with the following exceptions...

-i stirred the must daily
-i used the brew belt for the entire primary fermentation
-i added additional water and lemon juice to reach 6 gallons
-i used superkleer instead of sparkaloid

Upon transfer to secondary, i used a 5 gallon better bottle...Unfortunately, there was not enough liquid for a 6 gallon carboy, but too much for a 5 gallon.

will keep you posted


----------



## winewit

Would someone tell me what "yeast slurry" is.


----------



## Torch404

after you siphon off your wine from the primary, left in the bottom should be a sludge of must and dead yeast cells. With in that sludge is lot of alive and kicking yeast and that what starts the next batch.


----------



## Leanne

So is this "Skeeter Pee" a kind of kilju?


----------



## Julie

Leanne said:


> So is this "Skeeter Pee" a kind of kilju?



No Leanne,

Skeeter Pee is made using a yeast slurry and lemon concentrate. It is quite good, I have made SP using a blackberry slurry and elderberry slurry. I am currently waiting for an empty carboy to start another SP using a pear slurry.

Go to www.skeeterpee.com for the recipe.


----------



## Leanne

Thanks for that Julie. I hadn't heard the term before.


----------



## jrock7106

Can you use a yeast slurry from anything? I really want to make a blackberry or blueberry skeeter pee, but neither are in season and i'm itching to make some pee! 

Can I use a slurry from mead... or will that even have much of a slurry?


----------



## Wade E

ure you can, anything that has fermented will have a slurry.


----------



## Julie

jrock7106 said:


> Can you use a yeast slurry from anything? I really want to make a blackberry or blueberry skeeter pee, but neither are in season and i'm itching to make some pee!
> 
> Can I use a slurry from mead... or will that even have much of a slurry?



I think a slurry from a mead would be quite tasty. Please post how it comes out. Also, you can always make a gallon jug of a jam/jelly wine and use that slurry.


----------



## Torch404

jrock7106 said:


> Can you use a yeast slurry from anything? I really want to make a blackberry or blueberry skeeter pee, but neither are in season and i'm itching to make some pee!
> 
> Can I use a slurry from mead... or will that even have much of a slurry?



I just started a blueberry skeeter pee using a bag of frozen blueberries from costco --organic even like 9$ always in season.


----------



## skiboarder72

I'm looking to start at batch of this. Did anyone add sulfite BEFORE fermentation? I didn't see it on the website but it makes sense as the lemon juice seems to have some in it already.


----------



## Julie

skiboarder72 said:


> I'm looking to start at batch of this. Did anyone add sulfite BEFORE fermentation? I didn't see it on the website but it makes sense as the lemon juice seems to have some in it already.



Hi Skiboarder72, 

You are correct the lemon juice already has sulfites you do not need to add anymore. You really need to start a batch, you are going to love this. As I am typing I am starting another batch with a pear slurry.


----------



## skiboarder72

Julie said:


> Hi Skiboarder72,
> 
> You are correct the lemon juice already has sulfites you do not need to add anymore. You really need to start a batch, you are going to love this. As I am typing I am starting another batch with a pear slurry.



I'm so excited! I'm going to be starting it off strawberry slurry tomorrow. I'll start a new thread for it. At less than 10$ per 6 gallons this will be amazing if it works!


----------



## Leanne

Well, you've all talked me into it. I'm going to have to give this stuff a go.


----------



## Julie

I started another one last night using a Pear slurry. I am very interested in seeing how or if this will work. I have had the slurry in the frig since October.


----------



## skiboarder72

poured in the bottom leftovers from some strawberry wine tonight... hopefully this works!


----------



## skiboarder72

Here are some photos from my recent skeeter pee adventure
















Note to self: Put water in first, then add sugar





After good degassing





Off to rest


----------



## IQwine

I made multiple batches last year. It was a hit with who ever we shared it with. I always used a starter with this. Did not use slurry. First, whip it up a lot the day before pitching the starter in it. and whip it a lot more just before introducing starter. Second, keep it warm. 75-80 degrees and my target is just below 80. this is so popular it has it's own website. It's a fun one to make. Good Luck

http://www.skeeterpee.com


----------



## Julie

Put the last of the energizer, nutrient and bottle of lemon in tonight. It's boiling away. I have two bottles left of my last batch I don't think I will be able to hang onto those bottles until this batch is done.


----------



## skiboarder72

Julie said:


> Put the last of the energizer, nutrient and bottle of lemon in tonight. It's boiling away. I have two bottles left of my last batch I don't think I will be able to hang onto those bottles until this batch is done.



Whats all the yeast energizer about... I've just used nutrient and been fine


----------



## Julie

skiboarder72 said:


> Whats all the yeast energizer about... I've just used nutrient and been fine



Nutrient is like a healthy meal and energizer is like the energy drink you drink to give yourself a boost.


----------



## ffemt128

This sounds really interesting. I may have to try this, however I don't have anything fermenting now except the Green Apple Reisling from a kit. How much of a slurry do you need? I'll be heading to costco tonight probably, was thinking of getting ingredients for another mead with berries. I could use that slurry I guess.


----------



## IQwine

a vigorous starter works too... so what you ever like .... a slurry if you have it or a starter if U don't


----------



## skiboarder72

wow this stuff has gone crazy now... it almost clogged up the airlock this morning!


----------



## ffemt128

IQwine said:


> a vigorous starter works too... so what you ever like .... a slurry if you have it or a starter if U don't




I noticed in the other post that you use a starter, care to elaborate on your starter mix for the newbies here? I'm heading to Costco tonight, whoo hooo...


----------



## IQwine

this is how I do it...
1. Clean and sterile a quart jar 
2. 4-8 oz of warm water. use a thermometer and pitch at 90 degrees or so
3. 1 tsp sugar and add a pinch of nutrient (stir)
4. pitch yeast and cover with towel
5. let stand undisturbed for 15-30 min
6. you should see good action by now
7. stir gently -- it's a new baby yeast
8. let stand 15-30 min
9. introduce the must to the yeast starter by adding no more than 1/2 the volume you have the yeast in ( if U have 8 oz. add 4 oz now)
10. let stand 30 min
11. add 1/2 the volume again ( so now 6 oz)
12 recover with towel each time
13 after a few hours U will have at least 1 quart of a vigorous starter.
14. very important to have a warm must ( I try for 75-80 degrees, probably closer to 80) so to not have the difference of the starter temp and the must temp to be not further than 10 degrees difference to shock the yeast

Good luck


----------



## ffemt128

IQwine said:


> this is how I do it...
> 1. Clean and sterile a quart jar
> 2. 4-8 oz of warm water. use a thermometer and pitch at 90 degrees or so
> 3. add a pinch of nutrient (stir)
> 4. pitch yeast and cover with towel
> 5. let stand undisturbed for 15-30 min
> 6. you should see good action by now
> 7. stir gently -- it's a new baby yeast
> 8. let stand 15-30 min
> 9. introduce the must to the yeast starter by adding no more than 1/2 the volume you have the yeast in ( if U have 8 oz. add 4 oz now)
> 10. let stand 30 min
> 11. add 1/2 the volume again ( so now 6 oz)
> 12 recover with towel each time
> 13 after a few hours U will have at least 1 quart of a vigorous starter.
> 14. very important to have a warm must ( I try for 75-80 degrees, probably closer to 80) so to not have the difference of the starter temp and the must temp to be not further than 10 degrees difference to shock the yeast
> 
> Good luck



Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be using my brew belt that I recently purchased to keep the temp up on this.


----------



## IQwine

tip -- as I make this starter I have the drill mix-stir in the must and whip it for a couple of minutes each 1/2 hour when I am checking on the yeast. 

You have 2 things in this that are against you for a successful start...

1. preservatives in the realemon -- more whipping and stirring is better
2. harsh acid environment of lemon -- slow introduction to yeast

After adding this starter to the must, I normally see action in the primary within 24 hours.

keep the must warm in primary and secondary and U should have no problems


----------



## IQwine

What yeast U planning on using?


----------



## ffemt128

IQwine said:


> What yeast U planning on using?




What would you recommend, I have a wide variety of lavin here now with the exception of 1118, but I need to head to the store to get nutrient and enegizer if I'm to make this.


----------



## IQwine

I have used various yeasts for this, but 1118 is a good one. You need a strong fermenter. Start with Lalvin 1118 and play with others down the road if U like when U have the other bases covered


----------



## IQwine

Get a 3 ring notebook. Keep track of each batch U make.
Document everything U do
time- temp- etc
after a few months your notebook will help U with what works and what does not
remember to have fun


----------



## IQwine

Just 1 more thing -- then I'm done.... I promise 

I take the yeast pkg out of the refrigerator the day before pitching.. less temp shock


----------



## IQwine

correction to my directions...

#3 1 tsp sugar

sorry for the omission


----------



## PAwinedude

*Salute the PEE*

Well, I finally finished/bottled the pee! I used a slurry from a blackberry wine so the pee actually looks like a pink lemonade.

I followed the original recipe except I used five cups of sugar as opposed to six (to back sweeten)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=115

Tastes pretty good....hint of blackberry followed by a nice lemon flavor.

All in all.....good project

I don't see it lasting very long


----------



## arcticsid

I love the pee. To many threads about it going on to keep track of all of them. But yeast wise, 1118, or champagne yeast.

I do not use the slurry. My personal choice. I go with a strong starter.

I like to toss a can or two of my favorite frozen juice concentrate into the original must, and it seems to me for backsweetening, instead of simple syrup, some reduced frozen concentrate should work pretty good.

I am glad to see everyone who is enjoying the pee, it is a great wine, easy, versiatle and tasty. I would love to see what this would be like with some bubbles in it.

Serve super cold.

Troy


----------



## Weddingshooter

Has anyone found a raspberry juice frozen concentrate that doesn't contain mostly apple juice? I want to sweeten my pee with raspberry juice but can only find it mixed with other juices. I did find this place http://www.brownwoodacres.com/raspberry_juice_concentrate.php
Only problem is the juice is $30 a quart. That what, quadruples the price of the pee?


----------



## Minnesotamaker

ALDI used to carry a white-grape raspberry. They've recently switched to an apple based product. If you have an ALDI around, you could try complaining to headquarters to see if we can get the grape based concentrates back. I know several people who have done this, if enough people complain, maybe we can get them back.
www.aldifoods.com


----------

